# what is your favorite



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

What music do you listen to when plowing ( favorite group and or song )
Mine is Iron butterfly you guested it In-a-godda-da-vita long version
I probably just dated myself, Maybe thats why it says SENIOR MEMBER


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

ac/dc thunderstruck, metalica enter sandman, ted nugent stranglehold


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Smoke on the Water-DP, the Bleeding Heart-JH


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

jklawn&Plow;1364654 said:


> Smoke on the Water-DP, the Bleeding Heart-JH


Deep Purple Great choice Space Trucking  Ya


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Boston "Peace of Mind", "More Than a Feeling", Linkin Park "Figure.09", "In The End", "One Step Closer", and Nazareth "Hair of The Dog". Just a few from my Plow Mix CD's.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

Im a country guy mostly, spent the majority of last winter listening to Brantley Gilbert whose just starting to get popular now as well as what was playing on the radio. I love listening to Copperhead Road when im plowing roads though and can cruise a little faster.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Country, rap, christmas music.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Lugnut;1364676 said:


> Im a country guy mostly, spent the majority of last winter listening to Brantley Gilbert whose just starting to get popular now as well as what was playing on the radio. I love listening to Copperhead Road when im plowing roads though and can cruise a little faster.


Yeah I have Brantley too, been listening to him since 2009.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Lugnut;1364676 said:


> Im a country guy mostly, spent the majority of last winter listening to Brantley Gilbert whose just starting to get popular now as well as what was playing on the radio. I love listening to Copperhead Road when im plowing roads though and can cruise a little faster.


How about Brother Phelps ( any way the wind blows ) or Don Walser ( cowpoke )


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Pantera, Cowboys From Hell, anything from Metalica, White Zombie, Phish or Stevie Ray Vaughn. Sooooo pretty much anything with a fast beat...


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

I have Sirus/Xm in my truck so I flip back and forth from Octane (modern rock) Boneyard (older,classic rock) and the old time radio channel. I sometimes listen to the 80's hairband channel and the heavy rock channel depending on what is on it.

I prefer the old time radio channel, if there playing something that I like as I get interested in it and it makes the time go by faster, but I do not have to concentrate on it totally and can still drive/plow. This is what I do when I am driving long distance for my survey work, makes driving across the Midwest so much better!. remember, the shows were intended for the radio, in the 1930-50's for people that did not have as much visual stimulation as we are used to. So they are just as easy to listen to as a song on the radio, for me anyway, and I just love the Sci-fi and horror stories, as well as the comedy so well done (most of them)

But If I have a rider, I usually just leave it on octane


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Just noticed, no one has even said anything about the old Christmas classic, _Let it snow_!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

As Christmas music go's its twisted sister twisted christmas other than that it is classic rock all the way

I love my Z just not now


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

blazer2plower;1365252 said:


> As Christmas music go's its twisted sister twisted christmas other than that it is classic rock all the way
> 
> I love my Z just not now


How about the Black Sabith "Ironman" spin off "I am Santa Cluas"


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I like "merry christmas from the family"


I hated when I had a shoveler with me, then I couldnt sing along every song and feel ok about it.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Thats good as well


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Magnum,as old as you are,Figured you'd be listening to Tony Bennett while plowing!


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

Lugnut;1364676 said:


> Im a country guy mostly, spent the majority of last winter listening to Brantley Gilbert whose just starting to get popular now as well as what was playing on the radio. I love listening to Copperhead Road when im plowing roads though and can cruise a little faster.


x2, Big Brantley Gilbert fan as well. Saw him live when he came to town at a small venue, the show was unreal!! I hope he sticks to his same style of southern rock country, I'm getting nervous because he's starting to become a lot more mainstream. Also a huge Eric Church fan. Pretty much anything country thats not payed on the radio 5x a day.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mostly this stuff

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96148&highlight=the+dog+napper


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I am old! I like the beach boys. Jim Croce, James Taylor, Rod Stewart, B.J. Thomas, Journey, Bob Seger and any old time rock & roll. Country works too!!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Try barry manilow I was told works as well


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

as others have said, Brantly Gilbert is one of my favorites...but I pretty much listen to whatever is on the radio. Sometimes I'll bring my iPod. I actually like to leave my scanner on and hear the fire and police channels, and see whats going on around where I am.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Okay I'll be the first ******* hippie and say Bluegrass or Neil Young/Dead/Drive By Truckers, etc.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Talk radio, country, classic rock, or whatever else.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

grandview;1365289 said:


> Magnum,as old as you are,Figured you'd be listening to Tony Bennett while plowing!


Sorry he's a little before my time.I grew up in the late 60's early 70's Remember
Woodstock anyone ( the first one )


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

magnum1;1365844 said:


> Sorry he's a little before my time.I grew up in the late 60's early 70's Remember
> Woodstock anyone ( the first one )


My older brothers were at Woodstock, but they don't remember anything about it.......


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dr Who;1365241 said:


> I have Sirus/Xm in my truck so I flip back and forth from Octane (modern rock) Boneyard (older,classic rock) and the old time radio channel. I sometimes listen to the 80's hairband channel and the heavy rock channel depending on what is on it.
> 
> I prefer the old time radio channel, if there playing something that I like as I get interested in it and it makes the time go by faster, but I do not have to concentrate on it totally and can still drive/plow. This is what I do when I am driving long distance for my survey work, makes driving across the Midwest so much better!. remember, the shows were intended for the radio, in the 1930-50's for people that did not have as much visual stimulation as we are used to. So they are just as easy to listen to as a song on the radio, for me anyway, and I just love the Sci-fi and horror stories, as well as the comedy so well done (most of them)
> 
> But If I have a rider, I usually just leave it on octane


 My favorite station is Classic Vinyl ( go figure )


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

BUFF;1365851 said:


> My older brothers were at Woodstock, but they don't remember anything about it.......


That's why I asked if anyone remembered look familiar


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

magnum1;1365863 said:


> That's why I asked if anyone remembered look familiar


Hell yeah, I picked up on what you were saying......at least I think so

Nothing like good old Rock and Roll though, but I like it all providing it has a beat. 
Other good one's are pre '77 Stones and of coarse Zepplin & The Who....


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

BUFF;1365867 said:


> Hell yeah, I picked up on what you were saying......at least I think so
> 
> Nothing like good old Rock and Roll though, but I like it all providing it has a beat.
> Other good one's are pre '77 Stones and of coarse Zepplin & The Who....


Mountain. Uriah Heep, Molly Hatchet, Nazareth I think I just felt a tear run down my cheekThumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

magnum1;1365883 said:


> Mountain. Uriah Heep, Molly Hatchet, Nazareth I think I just felt a tear run down my cheekThumbs Up


Most definantly, there was soooo much good stuff back then. 
The best thing was the festivals and they were cheap too, $25-30 for a day pass for 8hrs of music.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

As I reply I have Billy Thorpe ( cranked up ) Children of the Sun


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

BUFF;1365901 said:


> Most definantly, there was soooo much good stuff back then.
> The best thing was the festivals and they were cheap too, $25-30 for a day pass for 8hrs of music.


Back then the band member or members composed their own music


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Tommy Bolin "Post Toastee"





He was hanging out in Boulder Co during the mid 70's and he'd just get up and jam.

There was a lot of this going on back then. I was in a bar in Nederland Co (west of Boulder) and Joe Walsh jumped in with the house band. Those were the days and probably the best way to hear music.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Has anyone checked out the latest video from Within Temptation ( Faster ) one of the reasons I like this group is the lead singer and my wife could be twin sisters ( seriously )


----------



## sgrenier24 (Jul 2, 2009)

Dream Theater, Symphony X, Lamb of God, Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

BUFF;1365932 said:


> Tommy Bolin "Post Toastee"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Magnum how bout 16th century gleensleeves or Child In Time (flyin lead)


----------



## cpmi (Dec 18, 2010)

The Doors (Riders on the storm is a fav.),Jimi Hendrix,Neil Young,Pantera,Megadeath,Metallica,AC/DC,Godsmack,Disturbed.
My musical taste varies greatly by mood-


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

cpmi;1365948 said:


> The Doors (Riders on the storm is a fav.),Jimi Hendrix,Neil Young,Pantera,Megadeath,Metallica,AC/DC,Godsmack,Disturbed.
> My musical taste varies greatly by mood-


Mood is a great summation, Also for me it's different cities and states I happen to get repeat projects in. When I was younger I traveled 7 western states + Alaska & Hawaii
building equestrian facilities for a company based in Portland. Oregon


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Sometimes I kinda get tired of music and listen to NPR, North Country Public Radio or Vermont Public Radio.


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

sbg4024;1364638 said:


> ac/dc thunderstruck, metalica enter sandman, ted nugent stranglehold


Have the same three songs on my playlist. #1song is Bad Company by Bad Company and Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

95HDRam;1364668 said:


> Boston "Peace of Mind", "More Than a Feeling", Linkin Park "Figure.09", "In The End", "One Step Closer", and Nazareth "Hair of The Dog". Just a few from my Plow Mix CD's.


Did I read "plow mix cd"? Suppose its better than cassette..


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

All along the "LightTower"


----------



## allaspects10 (Jan 1, 2011)

drowning pool let the bodies hit the floor


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm getting back Into good guitar stuff, Ted Nugent stranglehold, if you haven't heard Nathaniel Rateliff you need to listen to a whole album. His big hit on the radio was SOB,although funny it is probably his worst piece of music.
His live stuff is amazing...


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

I have a play list in my phone. Everything from Iron Maiden to Ann Murray. Yeah i admit it i like Ann Murray. No rap though. Ever.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

When I was a kid friends of ours lived across the road from Anne Murray.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> When I was a kid friends of ours lived across the road from Anne Murray.


I know she is an icon in Canada....But, I'm not sure that's something to brag about...Unless your a 70 year old woman from Saskatchewan


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

First famous person I met, I was 5.
I'm told I used the garden hose to fill our friends open septic tank with water on that same day. Great weekend...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> First famous person I met, I was 5.
> I'm told I used the garden hose to fill our friends open septic tank with water on that same day. Great weekend...


Ann Murry and a overflowing septic tank...That's almost a Canadian Holiday


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

Don't any of you guys listen to Aerosmith or GNR? Personally, I listen to talk radio.... if I listened to the music I like I would probably have the transmissions ripped out of my trucks!


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

Sirius/XM - Octane and AltNation mostly. If I'm in transit for a bit then I flip to Comedy Central. If I have a helper with me I usually kick over to modern pop unless we're both feeling Octane.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Mr.Markus said:


> First famous person I met, I was 5.
> I'm told I used the garden hose to fill our friends open septic tank with water on that same day. Great weekend...


I was around the same age when my mother and me went to Fort Detrick in Frederick,Md where my dad worked in communications to meet President Nixon as he came off a helicopter. My dad knew he was coming and called my mom to come over. We lived close by so she grabbed me and rode over. We were the only ones there other than a few guards and higher up commanders waiting for the helicopter to land. 
He shook my hand and patted my head and moved to my mother and shook her hand with a few words then got in a car and drove off. I couldn't wait to get to school and tell my friends. I also got to go to Camp David with my dad. At the time there was a small shed like building we went into that was a staircase that lead to a elevator. I'll never forget it. He was in a meeting with some generals and I was aloud to wander around! You'd never get away with stuff like that nowadays.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh the music, I don't listen to it, I play it! lol 

But when I do listen to it, GNR and the like.


----------

